# HELP!! My kindle fire won't turn on!



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Last night my fire worked fine. I left in sleep mode and turned off the wireless and the battery was almost fully charged. I just tried to turn it on and no response. It doesnt even have a light when plugged in. What should I do?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bevie--

Have you tried pressing and holding on the power button for twenty seconds or so to see what happens?

Betsy


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes and nothing :-(


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't really think of anything else.  I did have a case where it wouldn't turn on once, but after I waited a half hour or so, it worked...I think it was in the middle of a software update.

I think it's probably time to call Kindle CS--Inside the United States: 1-866-321-8851, Outside the United States: 1-206-266-0927 ...

Let us know!

Betsy


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

I believe when I had this happen I had to do what Betsy said, but then after taking my finger off the power button I had to turn it on. So hold for 20,let go, turn on. Hope that works


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok I'll try and wait a little longer and then I will have to call cs. Thanks Betsy


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Omg!! It just came on!! Thank you so much. You guys are life savers! I was in tears thinking it was broken! I LOVE KINDLE BOARDS!!


----------

